# Smallest fish list?



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

I was wondering if we could make a list of different kind of small fish like white cloud minnows. I was thinking about adding very little fish to my tank. I'd love to know if you could name some kind of small fish..


I removed my two older minnows aka bait fish and moved them to ten gallon tank just for them. I also bought two dwarf gourami for my 20 gallon tank and I think they're males. But they got along pretty good with other invents & a white cloud minnow.. 



My 20 gallon tall tank

7 x loaches kuhili
1 x bamboo shrimp
a few of ghost shrimps
2 x tiger nerite snails
2x golden msytery snail
3x dwarf alage suckers "otos"
2 x male dwarf gourami 



I also plan to set up my another tank which is 20 gallon long... I could add a king betta and few group of pygmy panda corys...


Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Here's a list of some of the smallest available fish in the trade. Most of these are fairly sensitive to poor water quality, and will need an established and decently planted set-up to thrive in. 

However, I would be wary about the reaction of the male dwarf gourami towards much smaller fish. I know gouramis can be quite aggressive and territorial at times (particularly the males) and you have two in what is quite a smallish footprint. 

The below fish can be somewhat more expensive than your common garden variety guppy and it would be a shame to have them eaten or attacked.

Celestial Pearl Danio
Scarlet Badis (not a schooling fish)
Microrasbora kubotai
Microrasbora erythromicron 
Boraras brigittae
Boraras maculata 
Boraras merah
Sparkling gourami (not a schooling fish)
Green neon tetra
Ember tetra 

I would normally add lamp-eye killifish or clown panchax, but being mostly top level swimmers I worry these fish might be targeted by the gouramis as clown panchax in particular sometimes look like an insect darting across the surface.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

LBF has give you a good list of some of the smallest fish you'll find. But they are some of the more sensitive and expensive species as they are almost all wild-caught. You should be able to find care info and pictures for most of the species either here: TFK Tropical Fish Profiles or here: Knowledge Base - Seriously Fish 

I, too, am concerned about two male dwarf gourami in such a small footprint. They are some of the more aggressive smaller gourami. Fish aggression isn't always visible to the human eye. I would keep a very close eye on them and stuff the top with floating plants.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for the help!

I'm a night owl and I watch it daily, morning to night.. like it's my stress reliever. The male gourami usually stay hidden and mostly come out for food and to explore. 

They havent bother my little male white cloud minniow... this little guy is kind of veteran than all of the fish that are living in the tank.


Thank for the warnings. I'll keep it in mind. c: I pay attention to their behaviors, the fish and I also do that to my cat. I'm deaf and I cannot hear which makes easier for me to focus without distraction. c:


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I can only think of rice fish and edlers off the top of my head. Otos are also pretty small  
Bumblebee gobies...I want one. But the information out there about them are few and scattered


----------

